# Santa Slay Coyote Tournament



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

We are still working on sponsors but as of right now have Notch donating a few of their awesome hats. Come on out, should be another great time this year. New this year, to make it even easier to enter you may register ONLINE.

Click HERE to enter online!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will donate some calls again, need to get the shipping info


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your the man Ed...


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Ed! I really appreciate it and I know that everyone who received them last year does too. I will PM you the address.


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Update to the Sponsors!!!

Notch

EW GameCalls

CSTactical

Pure Predator Calls

Boyt Harness Company

Come on out and see if you have what it takes to take home victory...or some of these great prizes!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just to let you know, I have some calls done and they will be in the mail soon.


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Got the calls Ed, they look great thanks! We have also had a few more donations to the hunt this year.

NVrGVUp Lanyards

Clays Custom Calls

There are still plenty of spots, get online and sign up now!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I knew those BTO guys would help out. John makes some really nice lanyards and Clay does some fine calls, I have a few of both of their products.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I knew those BTO guys would help out. John makes some really nice lanyards and Clay does some fine calls, I have a few of both of their products.


Along with Ed them Boys donated to our Hunt also--Top bunch of Guys------sb


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Less than 2 weeks to get your entries in! Don't miss out on this good time with good people, great giveaways, and great hunting!


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

The hunt is this weekend! Enter online by following the link below. Online entries must be in by Wednesday

ONLINE ENTRY


----------

